# Coconut Cave, DIY



## shev

Coconut caves are great for any fish that will fit in them, and love to hide. like kribensis. mine have spawned in them. african dwarf frogs, african knife fish, and my rainbow shark loves them. they may lower your ph too.


first grab yourself a coconut. only about a $1.25 here.
http://img68.echo.cx/img68/139/dvc015876yx.jpg

and drain it. I used a nail and hammer.
















try to drink it, get grossed out, and just drain it.

score along the equator all around the coconut. mine came pre-scored.
I deepened it with a saw anyway.










then take the blunt end of a cleaver and hit the equator until it cracks in half. or a hammer and something flat.


















remove the coconut meat. I used a flat head screw driver, came out real easily.

try to eat the meat, get grossed out, and just remove it.



























draw the doorway on the coconut. unless you are skilled. which i am not

then cut it. I cheated and used electric tools




























coconuts are chocked full of tannins. Boil the hell out of it. I boiled 20 minutes, replaced the water and had to repeat a few times.

you can leave the hairs on the coconuts, or take them off. I always remove them. I use a flat head screw driver and srape upward. then I sanded it.








rinse it off, and add some javamoss. or leave it bald. either way looks good.










kribensis defending his cave

















adf helped too I guess.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow, very creative!  I'll try
I love step 2 and 6 the most!


----------



## fish_doc

NICE I just want to know who put the lime in the coconut?


----------



## Lydia

maxpayne_lhp said:


> I love step 2 and 6 the most!



lol me too

[email protected] fish_doc

i think ill try it it sounds like a good idea


----------



## fishfreaks

cool! thanx i think we'll try that for our 15g.


----------



## Sincere

I just wanted to say thanks for this write-up..Mine is boiling in the kitchen as we speak and has been a very fun project!


----------



## Osiris

Very cool! i noticed dremmel tools help, i just grabbed one from friends tank, i think they like'm more since their real compared to clay pots ya know?


----------



## Fish Friend

someone definately sticky this thread!!!


----------



## shev

lol, glad you liked it.


Another thing you can do with it is cut a hole in the back, and fit a pvc pipe through it, making an entrance, or doorway into the pipe. I burried my pvc pipe, but where it came out of the ground it was very ugly. so i covered it up



















Cant even see the pvc pipe. and its funny to see a 14 inch eels swim into a cocount.


----------



## fishfreaks

Haha those are cool pics shev! It's funny seeing the eels head peek out


----------



## Fish Friend

hha...well..i made a coconut cave out of your instructions..and it was a sucsess!!!! thanks dude!! here is some pics of them


----------



## Osiris

shev said:


> Cant even see the pvc pipe. and its funny to see a 14 inch eels swim into a cocount.


 

LMAO that would be funny to see.

Never thought about it like that, good idea!


----------



## shev

MalawianPro said:


> Very cool! i noticed dremmel tools help,


That thing is a very useful tool. it moves so fast it more burns its way through anything than cuts through it. and burning coconut smells HORRIBLE. I guess I shoulda added that as a warning.


Looks great Fish Friend.


----------



## Fishboy93

Thats awesome with the eel MP. I boiled mine today for my little 2 gal ill post some pics soon


----------



## Fish Friend

Ive just noticed you have endlers!!!! there is a slim chance of me getting any from over here..so do you have any females and male that you could breed? because i want some endlers to breed for my lfs...id buy them off you


----------



## shev

Actually they are just pretty feeder guppies, lol. 9/10 of the fry look like feeders but some come out real nice. And I doubt I could ship them from montana to the UK.


----------



## Fish Friend

lol daym...i dbe happy to pay tho...how do you get them as 'feeder' guppies...?


----------



## Chazwick

fish_doc said:


> NICE I just want to know who put the lime in the coconut?


  That is one of my favourite songs of all time.. in the greatest movie in the entire world... okay, over that.


----------



## shev

Feeder guppies are guppies you feed to fish. When i bought some fancy guppies I got way more males than females, I was worried about the females being harassed so i also got a couple feeder females. well the 2 fancy females died, leaving the feeder females, so any fry I have in there are 1/2 fancy 1/2 feeder, and some come out endler-looking. endlers though, arent feeder guppies, feeders just look like endlers. enlders are a specific kind of guppy, they are a sub-species so they will breed with guppies, and are found in a specific place. Im guessing a population was isolated from the rest resulting with different markings while they evolved seperately from the rest. feeder guppies here are around ten cents each, im not going to sell you feeders as endlers, lol. I would definately be ripping you off. you can buy pure bred endlers though, im sure someone in the uk has them. also shipping from montana to the UK for feeder guppies definately wouldnt be worth it :lol:


----------



## Fish Friend

lol chaz- u movie sado!!!
shev, i got some endlers the other day, they are very timid, so obviously wild!!! lol its ok now you dont have to worry about selling me guppies


----------



## Chastney

wow they look great!!!

might have to try one some day 

the 'feeder guppies' look like endlers crossed with guppies to me!!


----------



## Fish Friend

thats what i though ^^ - oh and i have found out today that endlers are almost extinct in the wild??


----------



## micstarz

WOw i'll try this for my 30gal- thanks a lot!


----------

